# 2015 Texas Trio Classic



## TEBC

The date for the 2015 event has been set so mark your calendars! The date for this years event is June 12 and 13th. Check out the website for updates on the 2015 tournament. Hope to see you there!!

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC

*2014 Trio Stringer Results*

The 2014 weigh in results have been posted to the website.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC

The 2015 rules will soon be updated along with the online registration being open. Continue to check out our website as updates will be coming soon!
www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC

Guys and Girls, online registration for this year's tournament will open on April 1st. We will also have rules for this year's event updated. Thanks

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC

Online registration is now open! Get your entry in early to have a chance to win a custom Texas Trio Classic 120 QT Yukon Cooler. All 2015 rules and regulations have been updated as well. Contact a tournament director if you have any issues during your online registration. Thanks and hope to see you there.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Can't wait! We look forward to this tourney every year and enjoying being apart of such a great foundation.


----------



## TEBC

3 weeks left to get your early entry in for a chance to win one of two custom yukon 120qt coolers. Spots are starting to fill up so get your entries in. www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC

Just under 2 weeks till game time! Online entries will be turned off on Wed June 10th at midnight. You can still sign up at the calcutta on Friday June 12th until 6:30pm.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC

There are only 19 Open and 11 Arti spots open so get your entries in. The online registration is open till midnight on Wed. After that you can still sign up from 4pm till 630pm at the pavilion before the calcutta starts at 7pm. Hope to see you there!

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------

